# Apple Tv 2 + Airport express



## chrab_s (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai petite question sont je ne trouve pas de réponse précise ici et la.

Il se trouve que je me demande si mon apple tv peut être utilisé comme un airportexpress.
je m'explique chez moi ma box est installé directement dans local électrique ensuite toute la maison desservi en rj45 il suffit juste de connecter à une prise.
J'utilise également le wifi seulement le signal n'est pas très fort dans certaines pièce et j'ai une apple tv 2 je voulais savoir si je pouvais m'appuyer dessus pour qu'elle amplifie le signal wifi.

Merci pour votre réponse


----------

